# watching the aster



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I was looking to see if the bees were working the aster and saw several wasp working it.They were black except for the back part,looked like the light colored italian bee?Didn!t see any pollen on them so they must be after nectar.Their was also several little black bees about half the size of a honey bee,that were so loaded down with yellow pollen I don!t know how they could fly?The bees were working the white aster but not like the lavender looking aster they were all over it.Anyone know what kind of wasp and little black bee they are?


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Does the "little black bee" put the pollen all over it's butt end, or on it's legs after collecting? There's a similar sounding insect here this time of year that I believe is actually a beefly. It's smaller than a honeybee, has pale bands on its abdomen, and acts kind of like a bee, but makes the noise of a beefly. 

The only wild aster here is the pale lavender, and the honeybees do work it, probably because other resources are relatively scarce.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*Little black bee*

This little bee is soild black and half the size of a regular honey bee.It packs the pollen on it!s hind legs just like a honey bee but twice as much and can fly faster with it!s load than a honey bee.I can!t believe they can fly with a load like that and they just keep collecting more?I would like to see their nest but they never quit working, so I can!t follow them home.:scratch:


----------

